# Palm Springs Nov 7-10



## TrojanRickus (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an AC but no luck.  Looking for Palm Spring for Nov 7-10.  Thank you.  Please PM me.


----------



## voyager1 (Oct 29, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------

